# What is this coffee maker?



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

So I went to a cafe in Berlin last weekend that were making drinks with this (clicky).

It seemed to be making some kind of filter coffee; though it could've even been cold brew? I think I spotted a filter paper in the main chamber (to the left), and the coffee was coming out in the coffee pot that you can see attached to the right (with the handle sticking out). I forgot to ask them about it and I just remembered about it today and managed to find a photo online.

Could anyone tell me what type of brewing this is for? Or better yet the exact model of this coffee maker?

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like one of these...

http://3temp.com/


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

"Hipster Brewer"

Haha sounds about right...

Thanks for the link


----------

